# Chevy Impala 1:18 Supernatural



## Rudie (Jan 7, 2010)

Hi,

Im from the UK and this is my 1st post! I have been looking for this model for a while and have the ERTL 1967 SS427 (2 door version) but want the 4 door version as in the show.

Has one ever been made or does anyone know where to get one from?

Thanks.


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

Hi Rudie,

Check this thread (it's at the bottom of the forum page).

It looks like they don't make one... but we (at least spencer1984) has the technology!


----------



## Rudie (Jan 7, 2010)

Thats well nice. My mate said he saw one inthe states but thinks it was a 1:24 scale.


----------

